# Big difference



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Had the renewal through from direct line for my van insurance £575!!! :doublesho

so thought right im going to have a look round see what i can find. 

found 1 quote for £425 thought thats a bit better but i will carry on looking

stumbled across Post office website and found it for £327! Couldnt believe it. what a massive difference.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Well done Chris.......always better to look around before just accepting it.almost 50% saving there.brilliant, might have a looksie now myself so cheers for the heads up fella:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

PrestigeChris said:


> Had the renewal through from direct line for my van insurance £575!!! :doublesho
> 
> so thought right im going to have a look round see what i can find.
> 
> ...


Yeah the wife's car is with the PO, far better than previous quote and she has like 12 years NCB aswell, so is a fairly careful driver.

Good for you sir !


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

it warrants my kranzle purchase lol. well nearly! Just shows you if you really do look you can save a lot! to be fair got my kranzle for £410 from a local pressure washer supplier!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

you tried swinton did a great deal on my motorbike this year.tend to find it's cheaper when phoneing than these comparison web sites


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

i'm sure some just try it on, Admiral always used to put our puma up every year but after a quick call it would drop. I've just renewed the Cupra its come down from £560 to £479 with all mods declared.


----------

